# Versed vs General Anesthesia



## hmeems (Dec 12, 2004)

Today I underwent my second colonoscopy in 10 years, the first one I was sedatd with Versed. Today's colonoscopy was scheduled with stand-by anesthesia because they were going to use a stronger sedative. Anesthesia came into my room and we spoke for several minutes regarding why some people cannot be sedated heavily enough with Versed or other sedatives. He told me that some of the medications that I was on interferred with the effects of the drugs normally used with a colonoscopy. XANAX being one of them. So my suggestion would be to have your doctor evaluate your medicines BEFORE scheduling a "scope" to see if any of them have adverse effects on the seditive he plans to use. So needless to say the least, I had a general anesthesia today because of my current medications!!Debi


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Debi-Glad that you were seen by a conscientious DR who made sure that you were interviewed by a anethesiologist(xpert). I can't do versid due to side effects from it(rare). It sounds like where you go the dr's want to actually help patients, rather than run a "scope shop" where patients are all treated the same, dangerous if anyone has unique needs.Many people are "afraid" of a general anethesia. In my expereince having had same, I was out as far as I was concerned but was still able to respond to commands. In other words the amount of general I received was minimal, but still presented the desired effect.


----------



## hmeems (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks NancyCat....I was impressed that he was concerned about my comfort also.


----------

